# How long to smoke.



## sternfan1970

Hi Guys, I'm going to smoke two 1-1/4lb Sockeye Salmon fillets. I'm thinking to smoke at about 180 deg, but I want them done for supper and I'm not sure how long it will take to smoke. I'm thinking maybe 3 hours? What do you guys think?


----------



## pops6927

Hard to say, we all smoke to temp, not time.  But, start earlier than later, you can keep them warm in foil @ 150° then finish on the grill or toss back in the smoker, depending on the time.


----------



## austinl

3 hours sounds like a good estimate to me.  I've never smoked fish filets by themselves so they end up being smoked at 220F with everything else.  Most 2-3 pound filets at that temp usually take 2 hours on the dot to reach 145F.  One of these days I'll get some smaller chunks of wood and do 'em lower, heh...


----------



## zayas

Question,

If I smoke salmon ahead of time (say a day or two before) and keep it in the fridge, how does it taste when it's reheated on a grill?  Does the flavor dissapate or the texture of the fish ruined?


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Zayas said:


> Question,
> 
> If I smoke salmon ahead of time (say a day or two before) and keep it in the fridge, how does it taste when it's reheated on a grill?  Does the flavor dissapate or the texture of the fish ruined?


Yes, you can hold the Salmon for 3 days , but only one hot service or it will quickly dry out , Salads and maybe a quick last added ingredient to your Omelet or such.


SternFan1970 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm going to smoke two 1-1/4lb Sockeye Salmon fillets. I'm thinking to smoke at about 180 deg, but I want them done for supper and I'm not sure how long it will take to smoke. I'm thinking maybe 3 hours? What do you guys think?


Like Pops says , we generally smoke to temp., now 165*f should be right about where you need it , however , check for flakiness with a gentle touch , when done it will easily spread to reveal the inner meat .

There will be more on to correct me if I'm wrong ...

meanwhile, have fun and...


----------



## austinl

I eat previously (hot) smoked fish for a couple-few days without really noticing any degradation of the flavor.  I wouldn't reheat it on a grill because the high heat would risk drying it out unless you wrap it in foil or something maybe.  I reheat mine in the microwave on a lower power setting.


----------



## austinl

oldschoolbbq said:


> Yes, you can hold the Salmon for 3 days , but only one hot service or it will quickly dry out , Salads and maybe a quick last added ingredient to your Omelet or such.
> 
> Like Pops says , we generally smoke to temp., now 165*f should be right about where you need it , however , check for flakiness with a gentle touch , when done it will easily spread to reveal the inner meat .
> 
> There will be more on to correct me if I'm wrong ...
> 
> meanwhile, have fun and...


I think 165F produces dry fish but then again fish is a tricky meat to time just right to your preference at first because the differences in temperature in terms of texture and "doneness" are very close together.


----------



## smokinhusker

Here's a salmon filet I smoked a while back...easy and simple. Smoked at 200* with alder to IT of 135-140* for 1.5 hrs. Came out perfect - moist and flaky!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119107/yoshidas-and-ginger-smoked-salmon


----------

